# Health News 15th March 2010



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2010)

*No quick drug fix for high diabetes risk  
Blood sugar tests can identify people at high risk of diabetes *

Two key treatments do not halt diabetes in people with early signs of the disease, a large study has found. Researchers said the results showed the only way to ensure future health in people at high risk of diabetes is exercise and a healthy diet. Dr Victoria King quoted.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8564197.stm

*Diabetes linked to brain decline*
New research suggests that diabetic retinopathy may be associated with memory impairment and reduced brain functioning. The study results were announced last week at the annual Diabetes UK Conference in Liverpool. Over 1,000 people with type 2 diabetes, aged between 60 and 75 years, had been assessed using seven tests aimed at measuring memory, logic and concentration levels. Those exhibiting retinopathy scored significantly lower in most of the tests as well as being assessed as having a lower general cognitive ability when compared to the non-retinopathy control. The results were normalised for age and gender. Dr Iain Frame quoted.

http://www.opticianonline.net/Articles/2010/03/12/25080/diabetes-linked-to-brain-decline.html

*Tribute game in memory of explayer*
A SQUAD of Hampshire football legends will be dusting off their boots and taking to the field again in memory of a dedicated fan who helped shape the league. Stars from Saints glory years including Jimmy Case, Rod Wallace, Nicky Banger, Glen Cockerill and Claus Lundekvam will be among the famous names on the team sheet for the Steve Webber memorial fundraiser tonight. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/5057768.Tribute_game_in_memory_of_explayer__Steve_Webber/ 

*Diabetes funding available for families*

FAMILIES with a child suffering from diabetes are being urged to apply for a scheme to boost opportunities for youngsters. Diabetes UK runs a number of events for children with diabetes and their families which gives them the opportunity to learn more about how to manage and live with their diabetes whilst enjoying a fun break. Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.westlothiancourier.co.uk...unding-available-for-families-62405-26003315/ 

*When DNA means do not ask *

Last Thursday the Oscar-nominated actress Glenn Close became the first publicly named female ? and first celebrity ? to have her DNA fully sequenced. No doubt Close, 62, now has an idea of whether or not she might be at risk of diabetes or breast cancer or have a weakness for itchy feet or know why she likes brussels sprouts (there?s a gene that indicates a lack of sensitivity to bitter tastes).

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/science/genetics/article7060870.ece 

*The super-sized 43st mother who is determined to become the world's fattest woman *
Donna Simpson already weighs 43st, but she is determined to nearly double her size to become the world's fattest woman. The 42-year-old from New Jersey, U.S, is set on reaching the 1,000lb mark (71st) in just two years. Remarkably she insists she is healthy, despite now needing a mobility scooter when she goes shopping.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...er-determined-worlds-fattest-woman-years.html

*Diet delight as study finds calorie counts on food labels could be out by 25% *
The first thing most of us do when we pick up supermarket food is look at the calorie content. But we might be wasting our time because calorie counts on food labels may be out by as much as 25 per cent.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...tudy-finds-calorie-counts-food-labels-25.html

*Betrayal of 20,000 cancer patients: Rationing body rejects ten drugs (allowed in Europe) that could have extended lives *
Up to 20,000 people have died needlessly early after being denied cancer drugs on the NHS, it was revealed yesterday. The rationing body NICE has failed to keep a promise to make more life-extending drugs available. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...cts-cancer-drugs-extended-patients-lives.html

*Reduce safe drinking limits for overweight people, research suggests*

Alcohol limits for overweight people should be reduced because the combination of obesity and drink act like a "double whammy" greatly increasing the risk of liver disease, new studies find. Obese men who drink are 19 times more likely to develop the disease than average weight teetotallers and overweight women double the risk just by drinking two glasses of wine a day. The two new studies show obesity and alcohol act together to increase the risk of liver disease in both men and women.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...-for-overweight-people-research-suggests.html

*Hi-tech system offers health checks through your mobile*
EXPERTS at an Oxford hospital have devised a high-tech way of reading blood pressure and helping cancer patients through a mobile phone. The application, which can also help people who have had a stroke or suffer from diabetes, helps people self-manage their condition, and can alert a nurse for help if severe side effects are picked up.

http://www.oxfordmail.co.uk/news/yo...tem_offers_health_checks_through_your_mobile/


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2010)

About the 43st woman:


> 'Dieting just made me miserable because I was thinking about food all the time.,' she said



She'll be thinking about food all the time if she gets diabetes. And what about the future for her poor child when her mother can't walk and needs constant attention. Idiot!


----------

